# DLA and suspected Autism?



## lynne192

my son is almost 3years old and can't really speak has alot of problems with eating, sleeping, getting dressed, etc he is obsessed with trains and can become pretty violent etc, 

he currently attends Ped, Speech therapy, H/V, going to attend, Audiologist, Dietriain etc, 

one of his speech therpists once said something about claiming DLA for him? is this possible? he hasn't been dignosed but he often has alot of appointments etc? 

has anyone else been able to claim on this???

would love any information as a little stuck on what can happen with lack of dignosis.


----------



## AP

Different scenario, but I can possibly claim DLA for my 10 month old because of her prematurity and brain haemorrage. There is no diagnosis on anything - we wont know until around 2 yr old, but its possible for us to claim now. They go on things like how life is more difficult etc. Even something simple like reflux added to the forms can go in your favor. It is always worth applying. I got a charity to fill mine out though, as it is a huge form to fill out, and can be difficult to fill in emotionally too, because its pretty negative.
I havent had a payment yet, the DLA people have written to LO's consultant for more info so they can make a decision on our claim.


----------



## stephwiggy

I would add that the forms are a nightmare and if u can get help do - 50% get refused first time xxx GL


----------



## lynne192

yeah i know they are going to look into it but not sure what will cme of it do you have a social worker? i was told to get DLA i would have to hve a social worker for my little one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would apply hun and if they turn you down you can always appeal. x


----------



## velvetina

Hi there, I get dla for my eldest who is autistic and have done since he was 5 he is now nearly 14. Like you initially my borough was reluctant to give a diagnosis despite him being under all the support umbrellas like yourself, and that didn't stop me getting it for him.

I would complete the forms with any supporting reports you have for him from all the therapists and type out on a separate sheet to support your application, a summary of all his needs and difficulties and how this affects you and him and your daily life. 

The only thing that has changed with our award is that as ds got bigger the award for personal care increased, because as a small child you are expected to do a lot fo that anyway but as they get bigger nt children would need it less, so that part of the award can increase. 

I would strongly suggest you complete the form based on your "worst days/nights" so a true picture is shown. I know it is hard writing down what your child cannot do etc but it is necessary to avoid the hassle of being turned down and having to appeal. 

If you need any help please do not hesitate to pm me. All the best hun. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It is hard writing all the negatives- I hated it, unfortunately it is the only way to get what you need x


----------



## Worrisome

Hi
I get dla for my son, he has autistic spectrum disorder and is 5. He is currently going through for diagnosis (as you prob know it takes ages, we are waiting on his ADOS)
I get mid rate and low rate mobility due to hypermobility and Dyspraxia. With the risk of a hand slapping www.mumsnet.com has a fab special needs section that helped me loads with the forms.
But I would say if you have to help them more than a child there age, then yes apply, you should be getting it.
National autistic society website also has lots of help and advice. If I can help anymore please pm me hun.
Ooh also agree you must be your very very very worse day and night, oh and a glass of wine helps lots.


----------



## cabaretmum2b

I think that the easiest route to go down would be to push to get him statemented ASAP. My brother was statemented when he was 2 and is now 10, and we claim DLA for him. Without his statement, it would have been a lot harder than it was!
The forms are also a COMPLETE nightmare - look around to see if you have a local autism support network, as they'll be able to help you out with them!


----------



## lynne192

don't want him labeled with anything, i want him to get as much help as he possibly can before he is labelled autism or otherwise, getting a bit worried about him because he has become very OCD'ish, he now wants between 3-5baths a day and melts down if he isn't clean etc. its very destressing


----------



## MUMOF5

I am waiting to hear from DLA now (applied 2 months ago :wacko:), my 3 year old had autism and wasnt 'officially' diagnosed until just after we sent in the application. I know that they are writing to my sons paediatrician to gain a report, but im still waiting :shrug: . Like you, I thought that you couldnt get DLA until you had a diagnosis, but I was told by my sons Special needs nursery that you can :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

MUMOF5 said:


> I am waiting to hear from DLA now (applied 2 months ago :wacko:), my 3 year old had autism and wasnt 'officially' diagnosed until just after we sent in the application. I know that they are writing to my sons paediatrician to gain a report, but im still waiting :shrug: . Like you, I thought that you couldnt get DLA until you had a diagnosis, but I was told by my sons Special needs nursery that you can :thumbup:. xx

It takes up to 3 months before they contact you, sometimes they tell you the result, other times they tell you it's going to take a bit longer. 

We applied for DLA for Tegan (she has Spina Bifida and a whole host of other things, so life is often very difficult for us) in November 2008 when she just turned three months old (you can't apply before the child is 3 months) and we got her first payment on New Years Eve. 

I don't know about applying with autism but I would get someone to help with the forms if you feel the need. If they refuse you, appeal their decision as most applications get refused at first.


----------



## lynne192

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k217/joeyrasslr/thanks.gif


----------



## Fabmumof3

You dont need a social worker or a diagnosis to get DLA. You need to be able to prove you do more for your son than you would for any other 3 year old. Its hard to prove this when they are small as you would spend a lot of time helping them dress, shower anyway and things like not being able to go out on their own or cross a road etc they also wouldnt be doing at 3 anyway. The forms are massive and difficult and if you apply get lots of letters from all the specialists he sees to back you up.


----------



## allthingspink

Would like to add there is nothing wrong with being labelled, my son didnt get the help he needed until he got a 'label' as his school just put him down to being a naughty boy. :nope:


----------



## lynne192

with being classed as something it can be done too soon and then hard to get rid of if its wrong, i know my son has problems but i want them to do everything possible to help him before they class him as something, he might tick some autistic boxes but he also doesn't and its the major ones that he doesn't i think he might have OCD and be extremely frustrated, but i don't know what else, he takes about 3-5baths a day because he feels soooo unclean, he uses 1-3packs of wipes, we got through a huge bottle of hand gel a week etc. he is obsessed with things being ordered and also clean, going to wait and watch it out and help him as much as possible. i have decided against his consultant and going to sign him up for nursery.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

allthingspink said:


> Would like to add there is nothing wrong with being labelled, my son didnt get the help he needed until he got a 'label' as his school just put him down to being a naughty boy. :nope:

I agree. Without the diagnosis we couldn't get the help he needed and it. I dont think a "label" is bad, its the same as being diagnosed with asthma or hay fever imo. Its also good to go to support groups and talk to people in same boat. Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## mumof42be

yes you can it was my sons health visitor that told me to apply for it we started getting DLA for ryan when he was 2 hes now nearly 6 we get high rate and low mobility ..i didnt think it was possible either to get it when not diagnosed but ryan wasnt diagnosed with autsim till he was 4!!!

And yes the forms are a nightmare takes me around 2 hours but it is worth it if you can get the help!!


----------



## lynne192

mumof42be said:


> yes you can it was my sons health visitor that told me to apply for it we started getting DLA for ryan when he was 2 hes now nearly 6 we get high rate and low mobility ..i didnt think it was possible either to get it when not diagnosed but ryan wasnt diagnosed with autsim till he was 4!!!
> 
> And yes the forms are a nightmare takes me around 2 hours but it is worth it if you can get the help!!


will look into it when i have a chance


----------



## miss.understo

My son was diagnosed with High Level Functioning autism when he was 4. He's now 7 and doing really well. I'm here if you need advice :)


----------

